# R32 turbo project... Dubsquared



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

Car started out as a complete eip kit... then the manifold cracked... then the cat came apart and clogged the exhaust... then the motor took a dump. Now the car has has very few parts left that are eip (thank goodness) software is being changed. Has new pistons and a head spacer on it now. Freshly done head and all heat coated components. Looking for close to 500awhp. should be fun.

































II built this manifold to replace the crappy cracked eip manifold. it is a direct replacement. Also changed the wastegate to 44mm tial.


----------



## ODvr (Nov 27, 2007)

that is awesome. cant wait to see more


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

More!!!


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice, hopefully it holds up this time


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (philipwight)*

pics no work


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (Fugee)*

Sick manifold. Make sure you port the uppers obviously


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (RipCity Euros)*









Beefy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue32bingo (Dec 5, 2008)

Gees - I wish I could weld! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice works so far... what kinda numbers are you expecting it to put down?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_ Looking for close to 500awhp.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (philipwight)*

Finally got a chance to get some stuff done on this car today.
New dumptube we made








The heatshield we built, added the elbow on the compressor and built the inlet of the turbo out more(no more couplers slipping off).
























Short runner intake. Clearance is really close with the throttle body and coolant flange.
















All put together in the back. So much cleaner with out the intake manifold back there.








Should have more updates soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

100% art work! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

What size are your boost pipes and DP?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

2" hot side, 2.5" cold side and the DP is 3"


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

those are about the only things left of the eip kit. lol


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (broke_rado)*

That heatshield looks dope! Good work guys!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_2" hot side, 2.5" cold side and the DP is 3"

Seems a little small for 500 AWHP, usually rule of thumb is 3" IC piping for 500 WHP.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

We've made 600+ with 2.75 on hondas before.


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (philipwight)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (2doorV6)*









made this on 2.5 i/c piping. then made 680 with the same set-up just different turbo. 
edit: this was on a stock honda b16 engine.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (philipwight)*

More pics later tonight.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (broke_rado)*

A few more pics of the throttle body clearance. It touches the ECT and is pushing on the upper hose. If you look at the bolt hole closest to the hose we cut it down about halfway and the water nipples had to come off also.
































Here is a pic where the cold side comes out to. There will be a coupler right there, a bend then the BOV then into the intercooler.








And last here is our mounting of the fuel pump. So clean!








And a almost complete turbo .:R!








Gonna finish up the piping today, put fluids in it, wire up the pump and hopefully we dont destroy the stock clutch


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

wiring up fuel pump as we speak. Then onto the dyno hopefully!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Verry nice project, i'll be following this one!


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (philipwight)*

Started right up and idles like a champ. Dyno next week.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (broke_rado)*

And last here is our mounting of the fuel pump. So clean!









Do you daily drive the car?
If you ever get into a minor accident I would worry about that fuel pump being exposed like that..


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (RedDevil)*

i think that will be the last of your worries if you get into a wreck.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_i think that will be the last of your worries if you get into a wreck. 

I wasn't even talking about a big wreck. Hitting small animal like a raccoon will take that fuel pump right off. And would really suck to see that car go in flames over stupid thing like that.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (RedDevil)*

we all take risks... that will be one of his.


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_we all take risks... that will be one of his.

thats stupid


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_we all take risks... that will be one of his.

You sound smart!!
I asked him if he takes the car on public roads???
If he does then this isn't very safe.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the fuel pump will be fine. It'll take a lot to make it leak fuel. Only thing I'd change is SS braided hoses


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (RedDevil)*

yes he takes the car on public roads. 
edit: not worth it.


_Modified by philipwight at 8:39 PM 2-15-2009_


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_
"smart" is also a relative term. so define smart. 




... And mounting a fuel pump to a rebar isn't the smartest thing to do, especially when you have fuel line exposed about 4" below the rebar. 
But we all can be oblivious to the potential problem and just make smart ass remarks.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (RedDevil)*

the smartest thing to do would be leave the car stock. He didnt want to do that. 
we all know the potential possibilities of failure and go on about our day.


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_the smartest thing to do would be leave the car stock. He didnt want to do that. 
we all know the potential possibilities of failure and go on about our day.




actually the smartest thing would appear to be to take his car to a shop that actually gives a **** about what they are doing to someones car.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (axl rose)*

The owner is actually a good friend of ours, and we wouldn't do anything to his car we wouldn't do to ours. If we personally thought that was a dangerous place for it, we wouldn't of put it there.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_The owner is actually a good friend of ours, and we wouldn't do anything to his car we wouldn't do to ours. If we personally thought that was a dangerous place for it, we wouldn't of put it there.

Just because you would do this to your car, it doesn't make it right.
And any licenced mechanic or person with common sense would let you know this isn't a good place to mount a fuel pump.
But it seems that you are stubborn, and don't want this turn into a pissing match so do whatever you do.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (RedDevil)*

I don't see why you are crying so much. The pump is securely mounted to the rebar. The only possibly way the pump would get smashed is if the rebar rolled into the frame of the car, then yes the pump would be that last of his worries. A cat, dog or raccoon is not gonna cause any damage to it.
What if it was a fuel cooler stuck right there would you say the same thing... no


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_I don't see why you are crying so much. The pump is securely mounted to the rebar. The only possibly way the pump would get smashed is if the rebar rolled into the frame of the car, then yes the pump would be that last of his worries. A cat, dog or raccoon is not gonna cause any damage to it.
What if it was a fuel cooler stuck right there would you say the same thing... no

The last of his worries? I'm sorry ppl are giving you so much crap about this positioning, and I'm not going to nag here, but I will give some FYI.
OEM's go to great lengths to ensure the positioning of fuel lines and pumps for the sole reason of crash purposes for engine fire. The positioning of that pump is almost 99% guranteed to cause an engine fire on frontal/side impact. I think engine fire would be the 1st of his worries...
As most ppl would agree, its not the wisest place to put a fuel pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## methadone (Apr 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
As most ppl would agree, its not the wisest place to put a fuel pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



x100000000


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (methadone)*

im not sure about it being the last of his worries....i mean, if gets into into a wreck and is trapped in a car thats on fire...it might be the 1st on the list...im just saying....
nice car though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see a vid of doing bad things to good roads


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: R32 turbo project... Dubsquared (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_I don't see why you are crying so much. The pump is securely mounted to the rebar. The only possibly way the pump would get smashed is if the rebar rolled into the frame of the car, then yes the pump would be that last of his worries. A cat, dog or raccoon is not gonna cause any damage to it.
What if it was a fuel cooler stuck right there would you say the same thing... no


----------

